# Brauche Hilfe bei anno 1404



## Jayhawk (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin so am verzweiflen, dass ich euch um Hilfe bitten muss.
Ich spiele die kapnage, und bin im 5 Akt.
(Der wo man den Orient vor Marie´ beschützt)

Ich habe den Schlüssel, und mir fehlt nur noch die Schatulle.
Jetzt soll ich dem Großvesier "Kriegsmaschienen" lieferen ???
Wa zur Hölle sind Kriegsmaschienen, und wo kriege ich sie her???

Kann mir irgendjemand Helfen?
Mfg, Jacob


----------



## grubsnek (3. Juli 2009)

Frag doch im Sammelthread nach.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/52651-sammelthread-anno-1404-a.html


----------



## seiLaut (3. Juli 2009)

Kriegsmaschinenmacherei bauen. Wird aber erst freigeschaltet, wenn du die Bevölkerungsbedingung dafür erfüllt hast. Aus dem Kopf heraus kann ich die dir nicht sagen, aber entweder waren es ~1000 Patrizier oder ~950 Adlige.


----------



## Jayhawk (3. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß, dass ich Adelige brauch, aber meine Patrizier steigen trotz Euphorie,
und allen Aufstiegsbedinguen nicht auf!


----------



## seiLaut (3. Juli 2009)

Baumaterialien gesperrt? Ansonsten würde ich gerne einen Screenshot haben, wo ein Patrizier Haus angeklickt ist. Irgendwas muss noch nicht passen.


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Juli 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ich Adelige brauch, aber meine Patrizier steigen trotz Euphorie,
> und allen Aufstiegsbedinguen nicht auf!


 
Bei mir wollten die Bürger bzw Patritzier auch nicht aufsteigen. Erst als ich noch weitere Bauernhäuser gebaut hab, hats funktioniert. Iwie scheint es so, das ein gewisser Anteil an "niederen" Fußvolk vorhanden sein muss, damit es mit dem Aufsteigen klappt.
Setz mal 3-4 Bauernhäuser und kontrolliere was passiert.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## grubsnek (3. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Bei mir wollten die Bürger bzw Patritzier auch nicht aufsteigen. Erst als ich noch weitere Bauernhäuser gebaut hab, hats funktioniert. Iwie scheint es so, das ein gewisser Anteil an "niederen" Fußvolk vorhanden sein muss, damit es mit dem Aufsteigen klappt.
> Setz mal 3-4 Bauernhäuser und kontrolliere was passiert.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



ja. Die Häuser, die aufsteigen können sind irgendwie begrenzt. Wenn man aufn Marktplatz klickt sieht man wieviele man genau bauen kann. Wenn man Bauernhäuser baut erhöht sich diese Zahl. Sobald die Häsuer aufgestiegen sind kann man die Bauernhäuser wieder abreissen, da sich die Gebäude nicht zurückentwickeln.


----------



## seiLaut (3. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Iwie scheint es so, das ein gewisser Anteil an "niederen" Fußvolk vorhanden sein muss, damit es mit dem Aufsteigen klappt.


So ist das System. In Anno 1404 gibts jede Bevölkerungsschicht, so ist das Konzept.
Allerdings, sollte es daran liegen, würde ich eh alles etwas größer aufziehen, denn dann rollt der Rubel erst richtig. Davor kratzt man immer am negativen Bereich.


----------



## Joachim5156 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
habe zwar keine Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber vielleicht kann ich eine bekommen.
Bin auch kurz vorm Herzkasper 
Ich spiele die 4. Kampagne ( Die Verlorenen Kinder ) und muß dem Großvisier Waffen liefern um weiter zukommen. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter wie ich an die Militärgebäude, Mauern und Stadttore komme 

MfG Joachim



Jayhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin so am verzweiflen, dass ich euch um Hilfe bitten muss.
> Ich spiele die kapnage, und bin im 5 Akt.
> (Der wo man den Orient vor Marie´ beschützt)
> ...


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Juli 2009)

Joachim5156 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe zwar keine Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber vielleicht kann ich eine bekommen.
> Bin auch kurz vorm Herzkasper
> Ich spiele die 4. Kampagne ( Die Verlorenen Kinder ) und muß dem Großvisier Waffen liefern um weiter zukommen. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter wie ich an die Militärgebäude, Mauern und Stadttore komme
> ...


 
Waffen kannst Du bauen, wenn Du Patrizier hast. Da wird die Waffenschmiede freigeschaltet.


----------

